# My Transit Connect setup



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally got my van set up. I picked the aluminum shelving from American van made for the transit connect. I carry little stock and tools. usually I get my stuff delivered to the job or i just pick up what I need at the supply house. 

the yellow bin on the floor is wire nuts. I decided to take a picture while i was gathering a few items for the job 



















Just noticing now the photos kind of suck. on the left i have material i use all the time such as various connectors and screws. Tape on the top shelf along with wirenuts. On the right side is where i keep my tools. I should of taken a picture of the shelf but oh well.

The shelf has drills, bits, random tools and a locked door with test equipment:thumbup: I will try to take better pictures tomorrow


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> Finally got my van set up. I picked the aluminum shelving from American van made for the transit connect. I carry little stock and tools. usually I get my stuff delivered to the job or i just pick up what I need at the supply house.
> 
> the yellow bin on the floor is wire nuts. I decided to take a picture while i was gathering a few items for the job
> 
> ...


I hope the heat works man it's cold outside..

Looks good.:thumbup:

Do you have ladder racks on the roof?

That Klein 701 hack saw is the best one out there..:thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I hope the heat works man it's cold outside..
> 
> Looks good.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


i have the alurack from american van. aluminum ladder rack that uses the factory holes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Whadaya need the big honkin' bolt cutters for?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i have the alurack from american van. aluminum ladder rack that uses the factory holes


Are you back on your own again?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Whadaya need the big honkin' bolt cutters for?


I have those i cut tie raps with them..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Whadaya need the big honkin' bolt cutters for?


cutting locks and ACSR


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you back on your own again?


 i still work for that company and i have a lot of my own work too


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Kinda sucks when the benders are longer than the 'vehicle' 4' ladder goes on the roof etc.

They have plenty of room for the operator-but it stops there.
We have 2 in our fleet- I'm next. We-on a regular basis carry 100# CO2 tanks = 62" & 295# on avg. 
Mileage is good,but,Practicality is nuts.

What was the main reason you went with the transit?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i still work for that company and i have a lot of my own work too


Great i hope you stay very busy..:thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Whadaya need the big honkin' bolt cutters for?


they are certainly very handy when i need them too. if i dont use them that much but there are times when i need to cut a lock off or a service change for cutting the ACSR neutral. i ruined a pair of the greenlee 760s by accidently cutting that cable


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> they are certainly very handy when i need them too. if i dont use them that much but there are times when i need to cut a lock off or a service change for cutting the ACSR neutral. i ruined a pair of the greenlee 760s by accidently cutting that cable


Welcome to the club i have done that more than...........5 times..:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

leland said:


> Kinda sucks when the benders are longer than the 'vehicle' 4' ladder goes on the roof etc.
> 
> They have plenty of room for the operator-but it stops there.
> We have 2 in our fleet- I'm next. We-on a regular basis carry 100# CO2 tanks = 62" & 295# on avg.
> ...


i love the van it carries everything i need and then some. cargo space is a little small but it works for me. i usually have big stuff delivered to the jobsite and the van is big enough to carry every day items.

i got the transit because i needed something easy on gas and did not want a full size van. it costs me about 45 bucks to fill it vs 100 for a van


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i love the van it carries everything i need and then some. cargo space is a little small but it works for me. i usually have big stuff delivered to the jobsite and the van is big enough to carry every day items.
> 
> i got the transit because i needed something easy on gas and did not want a full size van. it costs me about 45 bucks to fill it vs 100 for a van


The gas is going up again..:no:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Just filled up a full size van yesterday. 165 dollars  Glad it's not my dime for sure. That rack-a-tiers is the cat's ass isn't it?

Was just curious what sort of weapon you had in the red and black case.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My van just had its big moment yesterday:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

rdr said:


> Just filled up a full size van yesterday. 165 dollars  Glad it's not my dime for sure. That rack-a-tiers is the cat's ass isn't it?
> 
> Was just curious what sort of weapon you had in the red and black case.


theres a hilti hammer drill in that case and various sockets and allen key sockets in the tool box


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i still work for that company and i have a lot of my own work too


Oh you are going to be ripped a new one here!! :laughing:

Work stealer! :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> i love the van it carries everything i need and then some. cargo space is a little small but it works for me. i usually have big stuff delivered to the jobsite and the van is big enough to carry every day items.
> 
> i got the transit because i needed something easy on gas and did not want a full size van. it costs me about 45 bucks to fill it vs 100 for a van





I would like to have a vehicle that is better on gas than my full size van but the reality is I could really use more room than I already have not less. And I wish I could fill my full size van up for 100.00...36 gallons at 3.28 a gallon yesterday...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*savings*

It would seem your savings would be thrown out the window offset by the extra trips per year going to HD, Blowes, and supply house to get parts here and there you couldn't put in there??? 

Labor far outweighs gas savings imo ??


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> It would seem your savings would be thrown out the window offset by the extra trips per year going to HD, Blowes, and supply house to get parts here and there you couldn't put in there???
> 
> Labor far outweighs gas savings imo ??


He's working PT out of it. It's perfect for that.


----------

